
Sudden repeated rejections of an open source extension - dredmorbius
https://groups.google.com/a/chromium.org/forum/m/#!topic/chromium-extensions/WaQMtuW3yqI
======
dredmorbius
This is one of many, many FOSS extensions thonGoogle Chrome being rejected:

[https://groups.google.com/a/chromium.org/forum/m/#!forum/chr...](https://groups.google.com/a/chromium.org/forum/m/#!forum/chromium-
extensions)

[https://web.archive.org/web/20200322060612/https://groups.go...](https://web.archive.org/web/20200322060612/https://groups.google.com/a/chromium.org/forum/m/#!overview)

